# Does it count?



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I know this is the O Scale board, but this is where I am most familiar.

Does it count as model railroading if you build a slot car layout and then run your old "Tyco Turbo Trains" on that layout?



















Just wondering, because that's what I got to doing last night and this morning. 

- Paul in AZ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Works for me. *L* Anything is better than three rails!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Must be S-scale, you're banished over there with *Reckers*.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Reckers said:


> Works for me. *L* Anything is better than three rails!


As spoken by Robert Shaw in "The Taking of Pelham One-Two-Three" (the original, NOT the re-make).


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

You need a "battle to the death" criss-cross track!


----------



## pookybear (Feb 3, 2011)

slotcar action sweet, and look at all the vinyl in the background. 

Pookybear


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> You need a "battle to the death" criss-cross track!


Have them, but have never been one for "gimmick" tracks (criss-cross, squeeze, loop-the-loops, etc.). 

But I can see where you're coming from....

Gomez Addams.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I've expanded the layout slightly, and have incorporated TJ's "battle-to-the-death" criss-cross tracks. Unfortunately, the pins on the rear cars of the trains don't like them, and unless they are traveling at a very precise speed, they either get hung up (too slow) or they fly off the track (too fast):










There's not a lot of room between the Tyco Turbo Trains on Tomy track. Tyco slot car track is slightly wider than Tomy/AFX, but I prefer Tomy - it stays together better:










And for Pookybear, here are a couple of the albums that I have. The photo I took of Santa Fe 3759 in Kingman, AZ happened a few years before I found the album at a thrift store. It was just a happy coincidence. The loco has changed from the photo shown on the back of the album - there is some sort of smoke deflector on the stack at the front of the train now. It also appears that may of the handrails are missing:


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It would be nice to create something like that with the Thomas the Tank Engine set..."The Day Thomas Got Rabies". Have your enraged Thomas tryng to chase down and savage all his friends!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> I've expanded the layout slightly, and have incorporated TJ's "battle-to-the-death" criss-cross tracks. Unfortunately, the pins on the rear cars of the trains don't like them, and unless they are traveling at a very precise speed, they either get hung up (too slow) or they fly off the track (too fast):


Hence the "to the death" part!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I know this is the O Scale board, but this is where I am most familiar.

Does it count as model railroading if you build a slot car layout and then run your old "Tyco Turbo Trains" on that layout?


nope it doesn't count.:laugh:

I will give you $50 bucks (shipped) for all of it.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

nope it doesn't count.:laugh:

I will give you :hah: $50 bucks (shipped) for all of it.

I don't ship. Cash and Carry ONLY!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Badwolf & Arizona RR said:


> nope it doesn't count.:laugh:
> 
> I will give you :hah: $50 bucks (shipped) for all of it.
> 
> I don't ship. Cash and Carry ONLY!


I am on my way.:laugh:


----------

